# 2n/9n headlights



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

headlights on a 1942/43 ford ferguson are much larger and somewhat cone shaped as opposed to earlier 9n and later model tractors.....is this because of war time production and/or a later "after market" addition? also seeking photos of rear fender lights for this/these years...thxs


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

hoops said:


> headlights on a 1942/43 ford ferguson are much larger and somewhat cone shaped as opposed to earlier 9n and later model tractors.....is this because of war time production and/or a later "after market" addition? also seeking photos of rear fender lights for this/these years...thxs


Are you doing a restoration?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Something like these?








Tract-O-Lite Headlight Assembly - 6 Volt for 1939-54 Ford Tractors | Dennis Carpenter Ford Restorations


Tract-O-Lite Headlight Assembly - 6 Volt - 1939-56 Ford Tractor




www.dennis-carpenter.com




Check out the Work light and tail light selections there as well. I have the work light on my 8n with the tail light mounted on the same bolt. I think the bracket to do this is extra.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Thxs.....will ck out


----------

